# Windows Tablet Users - Need help with Massive Core-1 DSP Software



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Could anyone who's using a Windows tablet please download the Massive Audio Core-1 software and let me know if it will install and run correctly on your tab? I'm really looking hard at the Core-1 and a new tab so knowing this before I sink money into either one would be hugely helpful!

Here's the download link:
http://download.massiveaudio.com/CORE-1 SOFTWARE/Core1_Installer_v3.6_May_4.zip


----------

